# Tattoo kits



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

I am looking for a tattoo kit. Would like one with a realse, we have ND and LaManchas. What colors do you prefer and where did you get yours


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

we were looking at .300 or 5/16. The .300 says its good for tail webs and small ears, but doesnt come with a release. The 5/16 says "not as convenient for kids with very small ears.The 5/16 inch tattoo tongs hold up to five digits. Smaller than standard cattle tattoo tongs, but tattoo marks are still easily readable. Convenient for use on small kids." and was slightly confused


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You are better off with the one that holds 5 digits and has the release.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Im also looking to get a tattoo kit where do you get them at? Mine is for Nubian and Kikos and Kiko pygmy crosses


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

You can get any at caprine supply. The 5/16 comes with the realse. My problem is finding something that can fit ND and LaManchas


----------



## fivemoremiles (Jan 19, 2010)

What about tattoo pens? they work good on rabbits just thought they would work well on a tail tattoo.


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

Tattoo pens would be too difficult to hold the kids still long enough and to make it legable


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Kelsie we got ours from Caprine Supply I believe, we used it for all our kids.. ND's LaManchas and Nubians.. 
I have a tattoo pen, never did get around to trying it out... was planning to try it on some wethers.. but I know a few people that have used them, and liked them...


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

No but i need to know what size. theres three different sizes and I dont know which one to get. I was already planning on getting it from Caprine, i just need the size because only 5/16 and the larger one comes with a realse but they both say not for smaller ears.


----------



## HobbyFarm (Oct 13, 2016)

http://hambydairysupply.com/xcart/product.php?productid=1401&page=1 Has anyone tried these? If so what do you think of them?


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

No my question is. Will 5/q6 fit a nigerian kid and will if fit a lamancha kid. please let me know i need t order one soon


----------



## MoonShadow (Mar 1, 2015)

The 5/16 size with ear release should work fine on both. 

Green ink works best on dark and light colored goats, unlike black ink which only works well on light colored goats.


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

oh good, i was thinking of buy two different colors but thats easier.


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

I've always used the green ink


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

I use mine on Nigerians and LaManchas. It is a 5/16.


----------



## DawnStar (May 19, 2013)

We use a KB Tatts Rabbit Tattooing pen for our Nigerians, Mini La Manchas, and La Manchas. It works for ears AND tail webs. We do it when they are 8-10 days old, its easy when they are this small to have some one restrain the kids


----------

